# Anyone has the Gemini Link Tote?



## JumpyTigerQ

hey all, does anyone have the Gemini Link Tote? I'm trying to find some in-action pictures online, but couldn't find any?


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

Not yet....Will be getting one soon.


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

Luxe4less_SM said:


> Not yet....Will be getting one soon.



nice! let me know how you like it!


----------



## Real Authentication

Waiting!


----------



## OC155

hello there, I got the blue one on Friday at Nordstrom but decided to exchange it today for the gray.  I think if it was a navy blue I would have kept it.  But the blue was too loud and it wouldbe hard to match.  The gray is really pretty.  The handles feel pretty sturdy and they do not look cgeap at all.  The canvas look very durable.  I spilled water all over it on my first day using it and I simply got some tissues and wiped it.
iIt is very roomy.  There is a good size pocket on one of the sides and it will certainly de handy. Nordstrom does not give dustbags with non-leather Tory Burch items, so keep that in mindif you buy from them.

No feet and no pouches.  Very very light.  I am very happy with it!!


----------



## jaserendipituy

I plan on getting it for this winter weather.


----------



## jaserendipituy

I just purchased gemini link tote for this crappy winter weather. While i was there i was torn between perry and gemini link but decided to go with the latter. I will wait for perry till the summer/fall of 2017 . I am an impulsive buyer so i ordered perry in bark. But then i realized i have that color in robinson and quickly called and cancelled the order. Later during the day, i went to tory burch location and saw a nice oak color but it did not have magnetic clasp like the gemini link. I also feared i wont be able to maintain it but the sales associate was like " there are leather cleaners that you can use". i will wait another week if tory burch has christmas or ny promotions here in canada else i will wait till more colors come out in the 2017. I hope perry isnt discontinued by summer 2017.


----------



## anteaterquaker

I was debating between perry tote and Gemini link tote too 
Beautiful bag


----------



## dhampson

I too have been thinking about this tote. The gray and the black seem nice.


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

JumpyTigerQ said:


> nice! let me know how you like it!


I bought the blue one for my wife and gold colored TB watch for her birthday(have a freind that works for fossil HQ which makes TB watches in case anybody didn't know that). Love it. I mean, I do have great taste....haha


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

Personally, I love them. Easy to clean, cool pattern, and some if not most of the colors can be paired with favorite NCAA teams. Think Bama, FL, etc. Go to TB boutique and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Does anyone one have this in the new ivory color? i'm thinking about ordering and wanted to see a real life picture of it.


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Does anyone one have this in the new ivory color? i'm thinking about ordering and wanted to see a real life picture of it.


I will check. I plan on going to the mall today.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Luxe4less_SM said:


> I will check. I plan on going to the mall today.


I took a chance and ordered the ivory the other day she should be in today. I am so excited


----------



## Kmora

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Does anyone one have this in the new ivory color? i'm thinking about ordering and wanted to see a real life picture of it.





KinkyCurlyMe said:


> I took a chance and ordered the ivory the other day she should be in today. I am so excited



I don't have any pics of it but I have seen it IRL and it is really nice (perfect summer tote!)  However my favourite is the french gray which I also own and love!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Kmora said:


> I don't have any pics of it but I have seen it IRL and it is really nice (perfect summer tote!)  However my favourite is the french gray which I also own and love!


I've seen the french gray in person my girlfriend has it, that's the color that made me fall in love with the gemini tote


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Reveal time ! Drum roll please...

My Tory Burch Gemini Tote in ivory


----------



## Kmora

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Reveal time ! Drum roll please...
> 
> My Tory Burch Gemini Tote in ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670687


Looks great!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Kmora said:


> Looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## celine2

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Reveal time ! Drum roll please...
> 
> My Tory Burch Gemini Tote in ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670687


Beautiful!


----------



## celine2

I just bought the Gemini Link Tote in French Grey! So far, I really like it! 
There are no feet on the bottom though (and it's grey on the bottom), so I am going to try hard to keep it clean


----------



## marieski

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Reveal time ! Drum roll please...
> 
> My Tory Burch Gemini Tote in ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670687


Looks great! How is it for weight and wear?


----------



## Mombag

I can't make up my mind between French gray and Ivory. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mombag

Is the inside canvas covered as well?


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

marieski said:


> Looks great! How is it for weight and wear?


i LOVE HOW LIGHTWEIGHT IT IS! THIS IS A WHITE BAG THAT I HAVE WORN NON STOP SINCE I GOT HER AND I HAVE NOT HAD ANY STAINS OR ANYTHING ON HER . THE WEATHER HAS BEEN A LITTLE CRAZY IN BROOKLYN SO I THINK SHE WILL HOLD UP WELL.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Mombag said:


> Is the inside canvas covered as well?


I DON'T THINK IT IS, BUT ITS MADE OF THE SAME MATERIAL THE HANDLES ARE MADE OF.


----------



## marieski

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> i LOVE HOW LIGHTWEIGHT IT IS! THIS IS A WHITE BAG THAT I HAVE WORN NON STOP SINCE I GOT HER AND I HAVE NOT HAD ANY STAINS OR ANYTHING ON HER . THE WEATHER HAS BEEN A LITTLE CRAZY IN BROOKLYN SO I THINK SHE WILL HOLD UP WELL.


Thanks for the update! Something to think long and hard about with all the issues Goyard has been having for a much more expensive tote!


----------



## Kmora

Mombag said:


> I can't make up my mind between French gray and Ivory. Any thoughts?


I prefer French Gray!

French Gray pros:
• Gorgeous color
• The color hides dirt and stains since it  is grey

Cons:
• None that I can think of 


Ivory pros:
• Color looks good
• Great for summer

Cons:
• Will look dirty pretty easy
• Might not be a great color for fall and winter


----------



## Kmora

Mombag said:


> Is the inside canvas covered as well?


Only the pocket is coated canvas. Otherwise the interior is similar material to straps, trim and bottom. They feel a little different so the material might differ but they are very similar.


----------



## Mombag

Kmora said:


> I prefer French Gray!
> 
> French Gray pros:
> • Gorgeous color
> • The color hides dirt and stains since it  is grey
> 
> Cons:
> • None that I can think of
> 
> 
> Ivory pros:
> • Color looks good
> • Great for summer
> 
> Cons:
> • Will look dirty pretty easy
> • Might not be a great color for fall and winter


Thanks. I think French Gray will be the winner. I actually like all the colors.


----------



## lettuceshop

I actually have the orange and blue tote, it was a gift back in January, I can't say I would have picked the color, I would have gone for the French gray. I have to say it's been on 2 trips with me and it's very tough and hard working, wipes clean and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## katherinedvm

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Reveal time ! Drum roll please...
> 
> My Tory Burch Gemini Tote in ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670687



Beautiful! I'm debating on color but leaning toward ivory for the one I want to purchase. The ivory reminds me most of a goyard St. Louis and I think will show off charms best!


----------



## katherinedvm

Has anyone seen the pink in real life? It's almost sold out, but I'm intrigued:


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

katherinedvm said:


> Has anyone seen the pink in real life? It's almost sold out, but I'm intrigued:
> 
> View attachment 3703850



 I have yet to see it but it's beautiful!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

katherinedvm said:


> Beautiful! I'm debating on color but leaning toward ivory for the one I want to purchase. The ivory reminds me most of a goyard St. Louis and I think will show off charms best!



Honestly I would say get the ivory it's sooo nice in person an easy to clean


----------



## tlo

katherinedvm said:


> Has anyone seen the pink in real life? It's almost sold out, but I'm intrigued:
> 
> View attachment 3703850



Yes mine just arrived I love it [emoji7]


----------



## katherinedvm

tlo said:


> Yes mine just arrived I love it [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3708771



Thank you for sharing the pic! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

katherinedvm said:


> Thank you for sharing the pic! Congrats!



Thank you katherinedvm  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## _wallflower_

I've been going in to look at this bag about once a week, but I still can't decide on a color! I love all of them...  
I'm not usually the indecisive type when it comes to bags!


----------



## anis azmi

I am usually not a fan of white bag, but this one is gorgeous


----------



## pursula

anis azmi said:


> I am usually not a fan of white bag, but this one is gorgeous[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718541


New to Tory Burch and eyeing this bag in the white! Have your white straps gotten dirty at all with use?


----------



## anis azmi

So far my straps are still clean, despite being exposed to rainy weather about 2 days ago. I just wipe it with a dry cloth and it's good to go. No stain or mark so far.


pursula said:


> New to Tory Burch and eyeing this bag in the white! Have your white straps gotten dirty at all with use?


----------



## MJDaisy

I bought this last night in the new-for-fall green color. The links are a little more distinctive on the new pattern. I liked french grey a ton but it reminded me of my Damier Azur neverfull so I went for green since I don't own any green bags.


----------



## lettuceshop

MJDaisy said:


> I bought this last night in the new-for-fall green color. The links are a little more distinctive on the new pattern. I liked french grey a ton but it reminded me of my Damier Azur neverfull so I went for green since I don't own any green bags.


Would love to see a modeling shot


----------



## MJDaisy

lettuceshop said:


> Would love to see a modeling shot



Sorry for the awful Instagram part but I couldn't figure out how to put an emoji over my face and I didn't have make up on lol


----------



## lettuceshop

MJDaisy said:


> Sorry for the awful Instagram part but I couldn't figure out how to put an emoji over my face and I didn't have make up on lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808212


Love it, I see what you mean about the chain link pattern being bigger. I actually like it better.


----------



## MJDaisy

lettuceshop said:


> Love it, I see what you mean about the chain link pattern being bigger. I actually like it better.


i like it a lot too. i ended up going back and buying a 2nd one in the french grey. i love this bag....its so functional and is less worry free than my LV neverfulls but still gives the same look.


----------



## luv4ccm

I just got mine this week in the french grey.  Love it!


----------



## TheMoon

Hi there!
I've bought my gemini link tote about a year ago. Not a very often user of it, but when i use it i go hard. It's my travel bag, that i stuff to its fullest. It's in French gray - here're some pics for your reference. Air travel + car travel with my doggy.


----------



## lettuceshop

TheMoon said:


> Hi there!
> I've bought my gemini link tote about a year ago. Not a very often user of it, but when i use it i go hard. It's my travel bag, that i stuff to its fullest. It's in French gray - here're some pics for your reference. Air travel + car travel with my doggy.


Love the color of your Birkenstocks


----------



## harlem_cutie

Not a fan of patterned bags but Gemini totes are excellent travel bags. They are thin, lightweight, hold a bunch and can be squished under seats with minimal damage. I bought my mom two and she loves them.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I have the white/navy.  While I love the look of the bag, I hate how rigid and uncomfortable the shoulder straps are.  Because it is made of polyurethane, unfortunately they will never soften.  For this reason alone, I highly regret have purchased this tote.


----------



## justwatchin

Here is mine; just came today ❤️


----------



## Dribbliette

FrenchBulldog said:


> I have the white/navy.  While I love the look of the bag, I hate how rigid and uncomfortable the shoulder straps are.  Because it is made of polyurethane, unfortunately they will never soften.  For this reason alone, I highly regret have purchased this tote.


The straps do soften and flip over in time!


----------



## Dribbliette

Can’t wait for this pink baby to arrive ( my favourite colour) but I can see me getting the French grey too! My lv I worry so much about so this will be a nice alternative and so pretty.


----------



## Dribbliette

justwatchin said:


> View attachment 4001501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine; just came today ❤️


Just ordered mine in pink. The larger of the two was way too large on me so I’m hoping this isn’t too small for my belongings! How are you liking it?


----------



## justwatchin

Dribbliette said:


> Just ordered mine in pink. The larger of the two was way too large on me so I’m hoping this isn’t too small for my belongings! How are you liking it?


Love it and just bought another in red! It’s the right size for me and I like that it zips.
Please post pics of your pink one when it comes


----------



## jenjen1964

Dribbliette said:


> Can’t wait for this pink baby to arrive ( my favourite colour) but I can see me getting the French grey too! My lv I worry so much about so this will be a nice alternative and so pretty.


I have had this bag over a year and love it!  You will never have to worry about this bag, my DD spilled soda into mine and it actually wiped out with a Windex sprayed towel lol!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just picked up the Gemini Link Tote in the Ivory/Navy. Can't wait to use it on my trip! (pic is from Google)


----------



## chayes1491

justwatchin said:


> View attachment 4001501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine; just came today [emoji173]️



What is this bag called? The ones I saw on the Tory Burch website didn’t look like they had the added cross body strap or zip but this is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## harlem_cutie

chayes1491 said:


> What is this bag called? The ones I saw on the Tory Burch website didn’t look like they had the added cross body strap or zip but this is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


This is the small version. I think you have to buy it in store or at an outlet now.


----------



## justwatchin

It’s the Gemini link small tote. It’s on the Tory Burch website.


----------



## paula3boys

chayes1491 said:


> What is this bag called? The ones I saw on the Tory Burch website didn’t look like they had the added cross body strap or zip but this is gorgeous!


https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-b...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=EXOTIC RED
https://www.toryburch.com/gemini-link-small-tote/43896.html?dwvar_43896_color=048

On Tory site, you have to click to enlarge picture and the second picture shows the strap. Also, if you read the details, it says it has it. It shows more clearly on the first link- Nordstrom. Both are the same, smaller version Gemini Link tote with crossbody strap.


----------



## JazzyJay

Sorry to bump an oldish thread, but can anyone who has the small gemini tote tell me if the handles will fit over the shoulders?


----------



## chayes1491

Yes they do. That’s the one I bought in the end [emoji4]


----------



## Dribbliette

JazzyJay said:


> Sorry to bump an oldish thread, but can anyone who has the small gemini tote tell me if the handles will fit over the shoulders?


No! It has a crossbody strap though.


----------



## JazzyJay

LOL, so one is saying they do and the other they don't! The handles look like they might be a snug fit over the shoulders but the option to wear it there sometimes might be useful.


----------



## Dribbliette

JazzyJay said:


> LOL, so one is saying they do and the other they don't! The handles look like they might be a snug fit over the shoulders but the option to wear it there sometimes might be useful.


Measurements are on the website. I’m 5ft, size 8 so petite and the handles did not fit on my shoulder as it’s not designed to. It’s why I ended up with the larger and longer handled option. With a coat or jumper you wouldn’t have a chance


----------



## JazzyJay

Dribbliette said:


> Measurements are on the website. I’m 5ft, size 8 so petite and the handles did not fit on my shoulder as it’s not designed to. It’s why I ended up with the larger and longer handled option. With a coat or jumper you wouldn’t have a chance


There's no handle drop measurement, only strap drop on the UK site. Not sure about the US one, I haven't checked. We are a similar size so that's good to know!


----------



## lifeinmylitas

JazzyJay said:


> There's no handle drop measurement, only strap drop on the UK site. Not sure about the US one, I haven't checked. We are a similar size so that's good to know!


Small tote: won't fit over shoulder, has a crossbody strap. This tote has a 5" strap drop; 20”-23” convertible strap drop. (according to nordstrom site). this bag doesnt look available on TBs site.
Normal tote: will fit over shoulder, no crossbody strap, has  Shoulder straps with 9.16" (23 cm) drop, available on TBs site.

Kinda confusing bc they are the same price point, but hope this helps! i think if you're looking for something to go over the shoulder, you should get the normal tote that's avaialbe on TB's website. If not, the small tote comes with a crossbody and is available on nordstroms site : )


----------



## kiki.pituxa

Just ordered mine today. Its the first time I buy something from tory Burch. So excited!!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

kiki.pituxa said:


> Just ordered mine today. Its the first time I buy something from tory Burch. So excited!!!!!


Congratulations! I have 2 geminis and love them. What color did you get?


----------



## kiki.pituxa

MJDaisy said:


> Congratulations! I have 2 geminis and love them. What color did you get?


Thank you. I got French gray, it looks so versatile and so gorgeous. It's a great work bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

kiki.pituxa said:


> Thank you. I got French gray, it looks so versatile and so gorgeous. It's a great work bag!



One of my Gemini’s is French grey. I love it so much! Congrats!


----------



## CoachMaven

anis azmi said:


> I am usually not a fan of white bag, but this one is gorgeous
> View attachment 3718541


I know this is an old post/old thread, but I just ordered this very bag on Tory's website on sale. Are you still loving it? And does it get dirty easily?


----------



## Tomsmom

I just ordered mine in French gray from Nord’s sale !


----------



## sammyohsammy

Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying this bag.. I'd like to know, does this bag come with a dust bag? thanks


----------



## sammyohsammy

Tomsmom said:


> I just ordered mine in French gray from Nord’s sale !


hey! have you received the bag? if so, does it come with a dust bag? thanks!


----------



## Tomsmom

sammyohsammy said:


> hey! have you received the bag? if so, does it come with a dust bag? thanks!


It’s due to arrive tomorrow I’ll let you know


----------



## samfalstaff

sammyohsammy said:


> hey! have you received the bag? if so, does it come with a dust bag? thanks!


I ordered one in red and it did not come with a dust bag.


----------



## Kmora

sammyohsammy said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying this bag.. I'd like to know, does this bag come with a dust bag? thanks



No dust bag came with my bag.


----------



## sammyohsammy

Thanks for the response guys! Getting one in french grey today


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Got a French gray from Neiman Marcus today and no dust bag either!!


----------



## JetGirl216

I have both a small (in Ivory) and large Gemini tote (Light Green). The small one is best for everyday unless you need to carry a laptop, then use the large one. These totes generally don’t come with a dustbag. I had
to request them when I ordered and Tory Burch customer service kindly sent to me for no extra charge [emoji846].


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What are you thoughts on the new style of Gemini Link? I like the colors but not so sure about the contrast in material for the stripe.


----------



## midnight05

I got this bag when it first came out a few years ago.  Got it from Nordstrom.  I took it on a 10 day trip, used it about half the time (beach trip so only used it when doing things non-beachy).  The entire top trim completely frayed.  I took it back to Nordstrom and got a refund.  Bag was only 14 days from purchase.  The woman said they've had several problems with this bag.  

My question...is the bag quality better now?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

midnight05 said:


> I got this bag when it first came out a few years ago.  Got it from Nordstrom.  I took it on a 10 day trip, used it about half the time (beach trip so only used it when doing things non-beachy).  The entire top trim completely frayed.  I took it back to Nordstrom and got a refund.  Bag was only 14 days from purchase.  The woman said they've had several problems with this bag.
> 
> My question...is the bag quality better now?


I don’t have any issues with mine and I don’t baby my bags, i have been using it for work tote and travel


----------



## justwatchin

AmeeLVSBags said:


> What are you thoughts on the new style of Gemini Link? I like the colors but not so sure about the contrast in material for the stripe.


I like the new style. Especially like the new color light umber.


----------



## justwatchin

midnight05 said:


> I got this bag when it first came out a few years ago.  Got it from Nordstrom.  I took it on a 10 day trip, used it about half the time (beach trip so only used it when doing things non-beachy).  The entire top trim completely frayed.  I took it back to Nordstrom and got a refund.  Bag was only 14 days from purchase.  The woman said they've had several problems with this bag.
> 
> My question...is the bag quality better now?


I have the small tote in French grey and red and no issues.


----------



## Miss QQ

I tried on the new gemini link tote and they are pretty on! The store had the royal burgundy, black, light umber, ivory and daylily. I'm thinking of getting the light umber, but I hope to see the coastal pink one first before deciding. What type of pink is it? Is the website picture true to colour? The ivory also caught my eye but it looks like it has pale blue undertones. Which colour do you think is the most versatile? I wear all colours, cool, neutral and warm tones, maybe on the average more cool tones, and in prints and solid colours too. The new style tote doesn't come in french grey anymore.


----------



## anitalilac

Hi! I saw someone a few days ago with a Gemini Tote in Grey and fell in Love , is it still available in Boutiques or I can only find Pre Loved? Thanks


----------

